# PCI Simple Communications Controller



## wallacehampton (Mar 26, 2006)

I have a yellow-flag under "Other Devices" for this hardware.

Huntersoft's UnknownDeviceFinder reports this device as:



> PCI Simple Communications Controller [Unknown]
> Chip: VIA Technologies Inc VT82C686/A/B,VT8233/A Modem Codec
> Detail
> Chip
> ...


It doesn't show on Device Manager, but UnknownDeviceFinder also reports the following:



> PCI standard ISA bridge [Unknown]
> Chip: VIA Technologies Inc VT8235 PCI to ISA Bridge
> Detail
> Chip
> ...


I don't know if the two are related. I've done a lot of searching and haven't been able to find anything.

As near as I can tell, this is the onboard modem for my Motherboard, which is (I think) a K7-M825VXX by PCChips. I can find no support for this motherboard anywhere.

I hope this is enough information; I'll post more if necessary. Thanks in advance,


Wally


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run the m/b setup cd and update the via 4 in 1 drivers from the via site
some here
http://www.driverscollection.com/?V=VIA&S=17


----------



## wallacehampton (Mar 26, 2006)

*Problem Solved*

I found out why it was so difficult to find the driver for this device. This particular M/B is a K7-M825VXX. A sticker on the M/B adds "*Rev. C*"

Found out that Rev. C is a mobile Athlon CPU soldered directly to the M/B. Because of this (I assume) the driver for the on-board PCI device is unique. Eventually I found it on VIA's support site.

After installing, it turns out that the yellow-flagged device is the on-board modem, which I had inadvertantly enabled while playing in the BIOS. So now that I finally know what it is, I am going to disable it. Heh.

Funny thing is, even after the correct driver is installed, it still has a yellow flag. Don't know if it is a conflict or not. Even so, I assume disabling it in BIOS should resolve any possible conflict with other hardware. Please correct me if I am wrong.

Thanks again,

Wally


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

disable it,if you don't require it


----------



## wallacehampton (Mar 26, 2006)

*Done*

Disabled the modem in BIOS and all is back to normal. Thanks for you help.


Wally


----------



## Zeusman (Dec 27, 2007)

I know you already know about getting your hardware vendor and device, but I write it all so people dont have to read through all emails.

If you go in device manager, click on the pci simple communications controller, go in property and then go in details. You will see a code like per example PCI/VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS...

The VEN code means vendor and the DEV code means device: in my case the vendor is 8086 and the device is 27D8.

Once you have the two codes, go to www.pcidatabase.com. Enter the two codes and you should get the name of your hardware. From there you can search for a driver download for your hardware.

In my case the pci simple communications controller was a Microsoft UAA Bus HD audio. I also had another pci device that didn't work properly, using the same method I found out that my pci device was an HSF PCI internal modem with code number CX11252-11. I had a hard time downloading one of the drivers, after 6 or 7 times the download started so be patient if you have the same hardware.

NOTE: to access the device manager, go in control panel, then performance and maintenance, system, hardware and finally device manager.

Good luck.


----------

